# 7.62 x 54R ?



## Buster (May 1, 2000)

Is this a decent 100-150 yard deer cartridge? Is non Berdan primed brass available without paying top dollar? TIA.


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

Your 7.62x54R is supposedly in the same class as the .30-06, however, it will not handle heavier bullets.

Remember proper bullet diameter for this is .310 not .308.

Norma used to sell Boxer brass, but I'm not sure if they still do.

Reloading data is available at http://www.again.net/~steve/page8a.htm 

[This message has been edited by Ricciardelli (edited 05-04-2000).]


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

www.midwayusa.com still has 7.62x54R Norma brass. $17.99/20 $71.99/100


----------



## mssgn (Mar 26, 2000)

7.62x54R is on par with 30-06, 8mm, and 303 British. It was the standard rifle round used in WWI by the Russians and the other cartridges were the standard military rounds for the US, Germany, and Brits respectively. They are all designed to kill men at 300 yards or less and have been known to work out beyond 1000 yards on occasion (massed volley fire, etc). Soft points in Berdan and Boxer cartridges are available. BTW: Berdan primers ARE reloadable. All you need is the Berdan priming tool and Berdan primers instead of Boxer primers. I've reloaded alot of Berdan primed 303 British, and plan to do the same with 7.62x54R. While I did miss a shot at a deer with this cartridge I have not personally taken a deer with it, but given its well respected military use, I say it will kill anything that walks as well as an 06 would. good shooting. 

------------------


----------



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

As far as I know, there are several Boxer primed brands of this cartidge. Check out Shotgun News for more info. Of course, there is always the excellent Norma ammo!


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

The Winchester Model 1895 was chambered for this cartridge. There are more 1895's chambered in this cartridge than any other cartridge, even 30-06. This was done on a Russian military contract.It is in the 30-06 class of cartridge.

------------------
AlleninAlaska


----------

